# Looking for long term rp over Discord



## Cres Moon (Sep 10, 2018)

Hey, I'm looking for an rp partner, or rp partners who would like to work on a character development focused rp.  I also host group rps in a range of different settings for anyone who'd like to participate in one of them.  I am looking for people with some rp and writing experience.


----------



## silverwuffamute (Sep 10, 2018)

Seems like a fun idea


----------



## Cres Moon (Sep 10, 2018)

silverwuffamute said:


> Seems like a fun idea


do you have a discord? you can message me it


----------



## stompy (Sep 29, 2018)

This sounds cool. If you're still interested, my discord is Aard#6733


----------

